# docker-18.03.1 daemon won't start without modifying init.d

## walltndr

The app-emulation/docker-18.03.1 dockerd daemon won't start without modifying /etc/init.d/docker to add a "--wait 200" to the start stop daemon args.

I can't be the only person to notice this, can I?

```

# emerge --info

fatal: not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git

Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.19.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_1700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32894728 total,  30594052 free

KiB Swap:   35651580 total,  35651580 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 05 Dec 2018 19:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: abb033282e05e40401ec49677a1b8c7ecc64ad9e

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.3.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=znver1 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=znver1 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=znver1 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distcc-pump distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=znver1 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="    rsync://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/    http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/    rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo    http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo    http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ "

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 audit bzip2 caps corosync crypt cxx hardened iconv ipv6 libtirpc multilib ncurses nptl openmp pacemaker pam pcre pie readline seccomp selinux ssl ssp unconfined unicode vim-syntax xattr xen xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I this your problem?

----------

